# Looking to make new friends!



## yvo1987 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all!

I've just moved to Valkenswaard near Eindhoven from the UK and would be great to meet some new people/chat to them online!

Also would be nice to perhaps practice Dutch with people as I pretty much suck at it at the moment!

I lived in The Netherlands briefly for two months last year with my boyfriend..but due to money and inlaws I had to go back to the UK. So I've been here since May in our own place and I've got to say it can get a bit lonely not knowing everything like second nature back in the UK! But hopefully this time around pans out and is a much better experience!

Anyways hope to hear from some of you soon!!

Yvonne


----------



## gquinn (Jan 19, 2015)

hi Yvonne,

I know you posted last year but how did you get on? I just moved here with my Dutch boyfriend - I only know his parents 

Thanks,
Gemma


----------



## yvo1987 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Gemma! 

Did you move to Valkenswaard too?
I had to go back to England for a few months over Christmas because I couldn't find work.
If you want a new friend, I'm always happy to make new friends in Holland...it's very daunting being there knowing just your boyfriends parents. 

If you fancy a chat, send me a message!


----------



## gquinn (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah Okay that's a shame. I tried to see if I can send you a pm but I don't see the option here. I'm in Eindhoven. I was living in antwerp for a year...that's where'd I was when I met fb  what do you work in?


----------



## yvo1987 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah..its not been fun but I'm back next Saturday! 
I work in customer service in a call centre so in NL that's the type of work I'm looking for..just restricted with the language. What type of work do you do?
Sucks about the PM...I forgot you don't have access to that until you make 5 posts! If you have Facebook my name is Yvonne Meader so you can always add me.


----------

